# Persian: شوق نفس



## Joseph A

Hello everyone,
Could you please translate the phrase " شوق نفس " into English for me? It's the name of a Persian song.
Regards,
JA


----------



## truce

The enthusiasm of breath / The passion of breath?


----------



## Joseph A

truce said:


> The enthusiasm of breath / The passion of breath?


Thank you, Truce.


----------



## cherine

truce said:


> The enthusiasm of breath / The passion of breath?


Really? I read that as nafs (soul) not nafas (breath). Or is the song really about nafas?


----------



## Joseph A

cherine said:


> Really? I read that as nafs (soul) not nafas (breath). Or is the song really about nafas?


Hello cherine,
Truce was right. It's "nafas" not "nafs". You misunderstood.
Regards,
JA


----------



## cherine

Thanks, Joseph.
But it wasn't a misunderstanding, I was just checking the vowels.


----------



## Joseph A

cherine said:


> Thanks, Joseph.
> But it wasn't a misunderstanding, I was just checking the vowels.


You're welcome, cherine.
I misunderstood you.
JA


----------



## cherine

It's ok.  and thanks again for confirming the correct pronunciation of the word in this song.


----------



## Joseph A

cherine said:


> It's ok.  and thanks again for confirming the correct pronunciation of the word in this song.


----------



## farzan

What ever does it mean, though? The ecstasy of breathing, an enthusiasm for breaths, the encouragement there is in every breath?


----------



## Joseph A

farzan said:


> What ever does it mean, though? The ecstasy of breathing, an enthusiasm for breaths, the encouragement there is in every breath?


Thank you, Farzan.


----------



## amirmg

This might be considered a weak point in Farsi. I made a mistake at first and read it NAFS. As we do not have any notification for letters just like what Arabs have even native speakers of Farsi may make mistakes.


----------



## Joseph A

amirmg said:


> This might be considered a weak point in Farsi. I made a mistake at first and read it NAFS. As we do not have any notification for letters just like what Arabs have even native speakers of Farsi may make mistakes.


Thanks, amirmg.


----------



## amirmg

welcome mate ;-)


----------



## PersoLatin

farzan said:


> What ever does it mean, though? The ecstasy of breathing, an enthusiasm for breaths, the


I  managed to find & listen to the words of the song, *شوق نفس* های منی translates as ‘you are the reason that I breath/for me breathing’’or ‘you give me the enthusiasm to breath/live’, in line with other lines e.g. فرشته‌ی نجات منی ‘you are my saviour angle’


----------



## Joseph A

PersoLatin said:


> I  managed to find & listen to the words of the song, *شوق نفس* های منی translates as ‘you are the reason that I breath/for me breathing’’or ‘you give me the enthusiasm to breath/live’, in line with other lines e.g. فرشته‌ی نجات منی ‘you are my saviour angle’


Though you've replied to "Farzan", but I benefited from your answer. So thank you.
Regards,
JA


----------



## farzan

PersoLatin said:


> ‘you are the reason that I breath/for me breathing’’or ‘you give me the enthusiasm to breath/live’, in line with other lines e.g. فرشته‌ی نجات منی ‘you are my saviour angle’


Thank you, PersoLatin. Evidently the speaker doesn’t just breathe in and out sort of perfunctorily. They feel a surge of vitality with every breath that’s instilled in them by their saviour. The love factor, as it’s known, is at work here.


----------



## PersoLatin

Joseph A said:


> Though you've replied to "Farzan",


The intention was to answer your question


----------



## Joseph A

PersoLatin said:


> The intention was to answer your question


OK, thank you PersoLatin.


----------



## farzan

Cherine, I wish to ask a side question, if I may. Is نفْس in standard Arabic the equivalent of ‘soul’? I always imagined it meant ‘self’, and in the Persian I’m conversant in, it does mean just that. For instance, ‘in itself’, in Persian is فى نفسه, which is pure Arabic, just to make it more confusing all round. On the other hand, I think of روح when I hear ‘soul’. Could you please clarify the usages in Arabic of نفس and روح?


----------



## cherine

It's better to open a thread for this in the Arabic forum, but I'll give you a quick answer here because it's slightly related to the word in question: the Arabic nafs means soul and self. And both روح and نَفْس means soul, though I'm not sure myself what nuance there is between the two words. This is why a discussion in the Arabic forum could be useful.


----------



## farzan

Thank you for the clarification cherine; I shall be off next door shortly to post up my question again, but it has helped to know the words are synonymous in Arabic.


----------



## Rovi_

وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِهِ
Wa Nefeha fihi min Rouhi (h)
And he did blow into him from his own soul (rouh).
Nephes (infilected: _nefeha_) literally means breath. 
The sura quote above (Secda, 9) tells us that God blew into Adam a blow from his own soul to animate him. Depending on this, the word nafs was derived from nephes/nefeha. We consider nafs to be our ego or soul occasionally.
In Muslim societies and literature these sentences are quite familiar:
Every nafs/person/soul shall experience death.
Do kill your nafs/ego before you die.


----------



## cherine

You may be interested in knowing that نفس and نفخ are two different words from two different roots, so you shouldn't be using them as stemming from the same source or sharing the same meaning. But anyway, please feel free to discuss the Arabic words in the thread that Farzan opened in the Arabic forum. Further discussions of the Arabic words here will have to be deleted as off-topic.

Thank you all for your understanding.


----------

